# Anyone been brave enough to cycle in this cold snap



## johnnyb47 (9 Feb 2021)

Hi, 
It's been a pretty cold few days here in the UK. Each day I've thought about venturing out for a ride, but soon changed my mind once I feel how raw it is. 
Anybody here been braver than me


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (9 Feb 2021)

Turbos were invented for days like these.


----------



## DCLane (9 Feb 2021)

I went out yesterday and will be out tomorrow, but today was too snowy.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Feb 2021)

Nope! Too nervous of ice! I ran in it and that was enough for me!


----------



## chriswoody (9 Feb 2021)

Minus 6 today and 30 cm of snow when I popped out:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6307038

I was also out last week when it was Minus 9. It helps riding in the forest, no problems if I slip off! 

I'll ride all through winter, not to bothered about the cold just layer up and off-road riding means no need to stress about icy roads.


----------



## flake99please (9 Feb 2021)

Usually 8 miles (each way) commute. Took a detour on the way home, which made it nearer 25 coming back. I had to run my fingers under the cold tap to thaw them out when I got home. Today has been optimal fat-bike conditions.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2021)

Most likely be out with the ice tyres. No snow here, very dissapointed. Not quite cold enough to freeze the mud today - should be later this week though ! Yay.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2021)

Absolutely. It’s not brave. You just have to prepare correctly.


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2021)

Did a short 8 miler today to collect Mrs D's prescription. Cold alright, but im a big unit and within 5 minutes was glowing nicely.


----------



## Brandane (9 Feb 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Turbos were invented for days like these.


I thought the OP was asking about cycling, rather than partaking of some form of indoor exercise? 

I've been out a few times for short local rides on my old MTB with it's Schwalbe spiked tires fitted.
The roads looked fairly dry on Saturday despite the cold so I set off on the Croix de Fer intending to do a 24 mile loop. That all changed when I hit the biting easterly wind; I could hardly draw breath, the wind was so cold! Six miles later I was back home. .


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2021)

Adverse weather presents some of the most enjoyable cycling experiences. Warm sunny days are, or course, lovely, but after an exclusive diet of vanilla ice cream an occasional dose of choc chip or raspberry ripple is a very welcome change.


----------



## figbat (9 Feb 2021)

Went out today. Actual -1°C with a nominal wind chill of -6°C. I dressed for it and stayed warm throughout - quite enjoyed it actually, except the last few minutes where the snow increased and was that small, grainy type which stung a bit in the face.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Feb 2021)

I get out most days.


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Feb 2021)

Was out a couple of days ago, did 24 miles. Average -1°C and snowing, but not heavily enough to lie. It was all good. Snowed heavily last night, and then froze over. I don't have suitable tyres nor the clearance for them so I'll be off the bike until it thaws. I'm certain that the main roads will be clear but I have about half a mile of compacted snow before I get to them and I don't fancy it on 23mm road tyres.
Plus the salty, slushy meltwater on the main roads sticks to everything.


----------



## sleuthey (9 Feb 2021)

Did two 6 mile rides at 12 noon then 3pm. Little and often I find is best in this weather.


----------



## Sharky (9 Feb 2021)

Not me. Learned my lesson a couple of years ago when I lost it on black ice. Now it's got to be 4° and above for me to venture out.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2021)

Even my 6 yr old grandson loved getting out for a pedal..


----------



## raleighnut (9 Feb 2021)

Been out 'playing' on the Trike


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

Nope.

Out here in the fens there's nothing to stop the wind, and that easterly is right brutal. It's ok around the house as it's sheltered by trees, but outside the gate, no. Just... no.


----------



## Ridgeway (9 Feb 2021)

Been out every week so far this Winter. Coldest days were about 3wks ago here, came to that conclusion as my water bottle started to freeze after about 60km, i got a free Slushpuppy


----------



## Rusty Rocket (9 Feb 2021)

Not yet, it’s cold (wind chill of -8 today) but no snow. Bit worried about ice so haven’t braved it yet.


----------



## RoubaixCube (9 Feb 2021)

Roads were free of ice and snow today so i chanced it. -3'c, got snowed and sleeted on but i had my hour of exercise. (regular short loop - 16miles)

It was rather refreshing though not refreshing as last year when the streets were absolutely empty


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Feb 2021)

Went out yesterday for a 12 mile ride. I have Reynaud's condition which makes my hands very painful in the very cold weather, and wear lobster claw gloves, which normally help. 

They were little help and, by the time I got home I could hardly shift the gears or pull the brakes I was in so much pain. It didn't help that I wasn't wearing my heaviest jacket.

I went from the freezing cold into a very hot kitchen and had to go for a lie down on the sofa because of the dizziness that hit me.

It's happened just once before and I really should learn from my mistakes.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2021)

Went out on Sunday for a ride and it was bitterly cold, windy, snowy but perfectly rideable as it hadn't frozen at that point
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1860#post-6304836

Absolutely no way I was going to use the bike yesterday so a nice afternoon walk in the snow was had, then a slow 50km on the 29er this afternoon when the main roads had cleared, but the back roads in the countryside and some residential areas were still somewhat problematic with ruts, soft snow on top of ruts/hardpacked snow/ice or just plain hard packed polished snow/ice


----------



## Durango Bay (9 Feb 2021)

I have managed to cycle whenever I wanted this winter with the help of marino base layers, DeFeet woolly boollie socks and double gloves but this week has defeated me. Sunday is looking ok.


----------



## alpine fenlander (9 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nope.
> 
> Out here in the fens there's nothing to stop the wind, and that easterly is right brutal. It's ok around the house as it's sheltered by trees, but outside the gate, no. Just... no.


Yes a nice fat windproof layer did help today. On the plus side the roads were clean(ish) and dry for probably the first time since October!




The sky does look bigger in winter! 
(The bit in the middle is my hill training area )


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

alpine fenlander said:


> Yes a nice fat windproof layer did help today. On the plus side the roads were clean(ish) and dry for probably the first time since October!
> View attachment 573155
> 
> The sky does look bigger in winter!
> (The bit in the middle is my hill training area )



Gotta love those big fen skies! 

Roads still fairly mucky here, alas. And just a little bit up the road, totally under water to the tune of about 5 foot...


----------



## alpine fenlander (9 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Gotta love those big fen skies!
> 
> Roads still fairly mucky here, alas. And just a little bit up the road, totally under water to the tune of about 5 foot...


Might get a rare chance to get the ice skates out if it does get a bit colder and make use of the flooded fields!


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

alpine fenlander said:


> Might get a rare chance to get the ice skates out if it does get a bit colder and make use of the flooded fields!



True. But my skating skills are abysmal


----------



## nonowt (9 Feb 2021)

Yep, been out the last few weekends. First cold one was beautiful with sparkling frost clinging to the trees. Next time it snowed all the way home which was great fun (see pic). The following one seemed much milder until me and my riding buddy both came a cropper on what turned out to be a 100m section of black ice. Luckily we suffered nothing worse than a few bruises and some slightly shredded kit. I sat this last weekend out (on my non-bruised cheek) but chances are I'll be out again this weekend albeit with a renewed caution around anything that could possibly be ice!


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Feb 2021)

Annoyingly my turf rival does not appear to be fazed by the snow, since they were still out at 9:30pm tonight taking every zone I captured.  and going at a fair lick too, by my calculation they averaged 7mph between zones.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2021)

I don't mind cold weather too much. I've got lots of clothes to keep me warm. Certainly my feet and hands get cold but that isn't really morale-sapping. It's ice that stops me cycling when it gets cold. The main roads in London tend to get gritted and ice doesn't form, but as soon as you turn off onto quieter streets, it can get a bit dicey, especially on thin road bike tyres. I came off yesterday when it was barely freezing and it happened in the blink of an eye. No harm done, just a grazed knee, but it makes me mighty apprehensive, and that's no fun. I'm grounding myself for the moment.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> It's ice that stops me cycling when it gets cold. The main roads in London tend to get gritted and ice doesn't form, but as soon as you turn off onto quieter streets, it can get a bit dicey, especially on thin road bike tyres.



That's the reason why I tend to avoid riding in freezing conditions. Main roads that get gritted aren't a problem, apart from the fact you and the bike will get covered in gritty, salty crap - so don't wear anything or ride anything you care too much about! Fresh snow is not a problem on tyres with some tread, so long as you take it easy. The problem is in places like London, it soon gets compacted even in the back streets and on cycle paths, then it becomes really treacherous, especially the next morning after temps have dropped overnight. Unless you live on a main road and your destination is on a main road, and you can use main roads for the whole route, then you inevitably have to ride some dodgy sections that haven't been gritted, and may conceal black ice or be covered with compacted snow and ice. That's when it gets dangerous, and I leave the bike and either walk or drive.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Feb 2021)

Just the usual 10 mile each way commuting in the dark (although the days are noticeably getting longer now). Should be about -3° in the morning and Thu morning is forecast to be even colder.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Feb 2021)

Sharky said:


> Not me. Learned my lesson a couple of years ago when I lost it on black ice. Now it's got to be 4° and above for me to venture out.


I'd go out in anything above freezing if there hasn't been a deep freeze with moisture overnight but then you are in Kent - gets more extreme weather than some folk might think - and ice can linger well into the day. I agree totally that ice has to be respected.

I've not been out - won't until the weekend thaw - I live at the top of a dead-end steep hill - don't fancy sliding off down it.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

Given that it looks like this outside and is currently minus 8, I think I’ll pass on cycling. Lol.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Feb 2021)

I would like to be riding but I am recovering from my accident (-10, snow, ice and blizzards) Honestly, I really would like to be riding in this.


----------



## Mark pallister (10 Feb 2021)

Anything below 5c is turbo weather for me 
I will get a much better work out ,no worries about coming off and once I’ve chased the polar bears out the garage it’s just warm enough


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Feb 2021)

No pleasure cycling as works getting in the way.But cycling to work 8 miles each way.Missed a couple of days (four/five) due to ice.Still in shorts aswell


----------



## I like Skol (10 Feb 2021)

Just got home 10 minutes ago. Lovely....


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

Debating another ride today. It seems icy rather than snow now, with a bitmof a thaw yesterday, a re freeze overnight, and another light dusting atop. I'll check out the surface while walking Mini D to school and ,ake a judgement on whether its worth the risk. However, the mere cold itself - currently -4°C - won't stop me.


----------



## shnjmsn (10 Feb 2021)

It's not the cold, I can dress up like an eskimo. The fingers and toes still go though, no matter what I'm wearing ! I just don't do ice and slippery roads. I'm working from home so don't have to commute. I'll wait until the ice goes and the risk of falling off is less......... I could do without a few months of Spring and Summer off the bike because I've broken myself, all for the sake of a couple more days. I'll go for a walk instead............


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

Ah, I have the Breeze Blockers on my daily. All the style of Bernard Manning in a shell suit, but no frozen digits.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Feb 2021)

Just back from my pre-work ride. 

MTB with ice spike tyres; a tiny smattering of snow and very cold indeed. 

Wonderful clear weather and a close encounter with a buzzard.


----------



## Anderoo (10 Feb 2021)

I am finally getting my moneys worth out of that smart trainer I purchased a year ago. That came with the "What a waste of money, you will never use it"  I am looking forward to getting back outside though.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Feb 2021)

Mark pallister said:


> Anything below 5c is turbo weather for me
> I will get a much better work out ,no worries about coming off and once I’ve chased the polar bears out the garage it’s just warm enough


Exactly my thinking. No point in going out and getting no benefit.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Feb 2021)

And if the wind is more than 20mph it's also turbo time.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Feb 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Exactly my thinking. No point in going out and getting no benefit.



Good illustration of how diverse the cycling community is. I tried a turbo once and it made me realise how much the sense of freedom and connection with nature and the elements is central to why I love cycling. 

I decided I'd rather be out in the sleet than in a garage on the turbo. I'm missing my commute during lock down which brought routine to the enjoyable misery of daily cycling in the dark, cold and wet. Harder to motivate when not essential. 

Not remotely intended to be critical I hasten to add - just musing.


----------



## Mtbsensa (10 Feb 2021)

We've had some snow but as long as theres not ice on the road i don't mind. Pretty sketchy at times though!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Feb 2021)

I don't have to ride a bike for a commute or other reason. I do it generally for health and fitness benefits, because I like the freedom of riding round the local lanes and because I do like tinkering with bikes. 

Given all that I see no reason to go out just to say I've been out. Guy up the road from me claims to ride a minimum of 5 miles every day. Whatever the weather. Not my idea of fun, but it takes all sorts.


----------



## Vantage (10 Feb 2021)

Other than being wheeled into the hallway and covered with a blanket the bike hasn't moved an inch since last year. Lack of interest in cycling is the main reason but also I've found that as I age I'm also getting soft and it's just too bloody cold. 
I'd rather be nice and warm in front of my sewing machine. Listening to Judas Priest.


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Feb 2021)

Lovely sunny day here. From the window it looks great, from the garden it's bloody freezing

Until I can figure out a way round this Reynaud's problem I'll give the cycling a miss on cold days near zero. The pain really is excruciating.

I have a turbo trainer in the shed I could use but tbh it's not really my thing sitting indoors on a bike, legs going round and round but going nowhere. Luckily I live just 400m from the edge of the city and have some great countryside hills to walk in. My fingers don't get so cold without the added headwind effect of cycling.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Feb 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Until I can figure out a way round this Reynaud's problem I'll give the cycling a miss on cold days near zero. The pain really is excruciating.



I also suffer from terrible Raynauds, but have discovered an expensive, but magic solution (when under a thick winter outer glove)

https://www.blazewear.com/our-gear/gloves/active-glove-liners-black


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Feb 2021)

Back in the day when I was competing and winning my winters were all spent in the garage following turbo programmes along the lines of 20 minutes in 53 x 12 followed by 5 minutes in some other gear. That went on for an hour and was hard both physically and mentally. 

Now I have a Tacx smart trainer. I run their app on a tablet. Pick a route and I get a nice video of the road to watch. Sun always shines. I get performance indicators on screen and I can see other - real - cyclists. This morning I spent 90 minutes in southern Belgium in a real battle with someone called Henk. We will never meet again but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## mythste (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

mythste said:


> View attachment 573214


Fantastic!


----------



## mustang1 (10 Feb 2021)

Have been riding but not as frequently and always MTB on the trails.


----------



## chriswoody (10 Feb 2021)

I do spend three nights a week twiddling away on the turbo and I must admit I'm really feeling the benefits. 

However, for me my weekly rides are also really important. Winter riding is all about the gravel bike. Not only do my rides get me out and about with fresh air in my lungs, but they also give me loads of invaluable bike handling experience on snow and mud.






In common with many others, icey roads do scare the heck out of me and I will either completely avoid them, or in the case of my commute, I'll set off 15 minutes earlier and take my time around the places I know black ice forms.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2021)

This is the thing as well. Black ice doesn’t form in random locations. It needs particular conditions and it’s usually just a few places under certain weather conditions it happens. So if you have a regular commute you’ll know where. Besides black ice isn’t invisible at night, the time many of us commute. You can see it in your lights, if you’re paying attention.


----------



## chriswoody (10 Feb 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> So if you have a regular commute you’ll know where. Besides black ice isn’t invisible at night, the time many of us commute. You can see it in your lights, if you’re paying attention.



That was what caught me out the other year, I noticed the sparkle of ice in my lights and thought I'd better take care at the corner at the end of the road. Then I drifted off into random other thoughts, next thing I was on the deck. Luckily no damage that time.


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I also suffer from terrible Raynauds, but have discovered an expensive, but magic solution (when under a thick winter outer glove)
> 
> https://www.blazewear.com/our-gear/gloves/active-glove-liners-black


Looks good. They appear to be quite bulky for liners, do they need extra heavy outer gloves?


----------



## cyberknight (10 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I also suffer from terrible Raynauds, but have discovered an expensive, but magic solution (when under a thick winter outer glove)
> 
> https://www.blazewear.com/our-gear/gloves/active-glove-liners-black


I have found that those magic gloves they sell in corner shops are brilliant as glove liners.
I havent been riding at all this week , the floods we have had have frozen leaving patches on my commute where the road was a sheet of ice .Glad i chose not to as we had some havey snow overnight that left even the main roads dodgy as there was hardly any traffic to keep it clear so i would defiently have hit the deck if i had tried .

Oddly my hands are worse driving the car even with gloves on my fingers have been going white !


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Feb 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Looks good. They appear to be quite bulky for liners, do they need extra heavy outer gloves?



They are fairly bulky in general, and have *very* bulky cuffs, where the batteries are kept. You may find you can't get them inside a cycling waterproof sleeve. Lots of people seem to complain about being able to operate gears or brakes with bulky gloves, but I've never had a problem.

You need windproof outers, ideally waterproof, and the more insulation in the outers, the more effective the heating.

I use them with full on crab claw outers (planet X) when subzero; but they're still very effective with normal fingered outers which I use when it's cold but not freezing. They are remarkably effective - a 20 minute descent of the Cat and Fiddle in the snow was fine on medium setting. 

Ideally, you'd have the outers a size larger than your normal gloves, but I've got very big hands, so can't do that.

I've been using them for about 5 years and the elements don't last forever - two winters of commuting use is a reasonable expectation IME. I'd guess they'd last much longer if just used for weekend rides and the like.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

Ice doesn't worry me. Its the behaviour of car drivers in adverse conditions.


----------



## mythste (10 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Fantastic!



It was! It's made a load of boggy otherwise avoided winter mtb lines into hard frozen, really rather grippy runs! I would normally avoid the photographed section outside of dusty summer months. It was great to go and have a play!


----------



## matticus (10 Feb 2021)

I had a strange cold extremities moment last night.
Went home the long way, around dusk, around 1.5hours. Tons of clothes (inc winter boots + mega socks), judged about right;
but nearly home, when I turned into my estate, the lack of grit made me slow down a lot, trying to stay in the tyre tracks in the dark, dodging shiny bits ... just 5mins of this and my feet dropped off a temperature cliff! I was glad to get through the back door.

This morning was OK - sunny, a mere -9'c with windchill, roads clear but lots of flooding to look at


----------



## johnblack (10 Feb 2021)

Too right, every Sunday without fail, don’t get time in the week.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2021)

Just below freezing at 11:30 when I went out. Canal frozen over. Unfortunately, some areas are still rather boggy due to the increased foot traffic due to 'lock down walking' - made a right mess of a number of paths, and what was grass is just mud.

Bike is pretty filthy with frozen mud. Glad of the Ice Spiker Pro's - at least people can hear you coming.


----------



## mythste (10 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just below freezing at 11:30 when I went out. Canal frozen over. Unfortunately, some areas are still rather boggy due to the increased foot traffic due to 'lock down walking' - made a right mess of a number of paths, and what was grass is just mud.
> 
> Bike is pretty filthy with frozen mud. Glad of the Ice Spiker Pro's - at least people can hear you coming.



Pretty filthy? This was all frozen on solid on Sunday. Had to get a bowl of hot water before I could clean. Madness. (But how an Orange should look this time of year IMO!)


----------



## Beespoke (10 Feb 2021)

I'm out most days in a morning.
This was Monday...





This was today...





I did nip to the bank on the fixie yesterday, but no pictures I'm afraid.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I tried a turbo once and it made me realise how much the sense of freedom and connection with nature and the elements is central to why I love cycling.
> 
> I decided I'd rather be out in the sleet than in a garage on the turbo.



Agreed, a turbo trainer would bore me shitless - I just can't see the point of fake "cycling". Either go ride a real bike, or do something completely different instead. I also like the fresh air and scenery that can go with cycling, nondescript urban utility trips aside. I draw the line at getting sleeted or rained on though, except if I get caught out in a shower. There is a limit at which the unpleasantness of the weather outweighs the pleasantness of the actual riding. When I get to that point, the bike gets put away.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2021)

Nothing better than a few hours of riding on empty winter roads. Makes you feel super invigorated


----------



## matticus (10 Feb 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 573240


You're looking good Ming - much better than on that dorky recumbent!

I'm hoping your pic will be trumped by someone posting that crazy downhill snow race ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> You're looking good Ming - much better than on that dorky recumbent!
> 
> I'm hoping your pic will be trumped by someone posting that crazy downhill snow race ...



I thought everyone commuted via glacier. Is it just me?


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Most likely be out with the ice tyres.


Indeed. No bravery required! Well, as long as you can find routes away from the daffodil drivers trying to deal with ice by pressing the accelerator harder


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Out here in the fens there's nothing to stop the wind, and that easterly is right brutal. It's ok around the house as it's sheltered by trees, but outside the gate, no. Just... no.


What makes me slower in one direction makes me faster in the other!

I'm currently dealing with the windchill by wearing ski gear and army-pattern boots while riding the studded-tyred hybrid. 

The main difficulty with the quieter fen roads is remembering where the road edge is and if there is a drain beside it...


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2021)

Beespoke said:


> I did nip to the bank on the fixie yesterday, but no pictures I'm afraid.


A banking hall, or a snow bank?


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

mjr said:


> What makes me slower in one direction makes me faster in the other!



Cold face versus cold arse... 



> The main difficulty with the quieter fen roads is remembering where the road edge is and if there is a drain beside it...



Tell me about it... Ice, especially black ice, is the big problem here as it's just been so damn wet, especially where it's shaded by the hedgerows... I don't have spiked tyres and ergo don't fancy ending up on the deck.


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Ice doesn't worry me. Its the behaviour of car drivers in adverse conditions.


Don't worry: they haven't got enough control on this ice to deliberately hit a cyclist(!)


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cold face versus cold arse...


I keep most of the first (big glasses, hat, scarf, hood) and all of the last covered while cycling!


----------



## flake99please (10 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Given that it looks like this outside and is currently minus 8, I think I’ll pass on cycling. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 573163



Get yourself a fat bike. n+1 and all that...


----------



## proletaratOne (10 Feb 2021)

I live in buffalo ny , this morning it was -10c 

don’t really stop the show for me, wind protection protection is more important to me than heavy clothing...you heat up pretty quick if the wind isn’t hitting exposed skin

hand and ears are the exception to this... I bundle them up
Ice no probs
snow... they plow and salt pretty good here

and I know this is gonna sound stupid but I like the challenge and the odd looks I get from folks

Ok I’m also pretty new around here

what is this turbo you guys are speaking of


----------



## proletaratOne (10 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Given that it looks like this outside and is currently minus 8, I think I’ll pass on cycling. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 573163


That looks gorgeous btw


----------



## FishFright (10 Feb 2021)

I will be tomorrow but onlly 2 x 4 mile journeys for work that I don't get paid to do .. doh


----------



## nmfeb70 (10 Feb 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi,
> It's been a pretty cold few days here in the UK. Each day I've thought about venturing out for a ride, but soon changed my mind once I feel how raw it is.
> Anybody here been braver than me


Yes, I've continued with my daily seven mile ride up to the frozen lakes near me.
An extra layer, Thinsulate gloves, heat holder socks & a beanie under my helmet are a must. It's quite refreshing to ride on the fast frozen ground after struggling through the treacle-like, rain sodden surface conditions of a week ago. Get out there! (but take care!)


----------



## Phil Fouracre (10 Feb 2021)

Been very lucky in central Somerset, cold and bright, out every day :-)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2021)

Another fantastic outing


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

Great to see some of us are still having adventures.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Feb 2021)

proletaratOne said:


> what is this turbo you guys are speaking



You really don't know what a turbo is?
https://www.startfitness.co.uk/tacx...2FH3r6e3H3kjBsE8WlEaAp9pEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## dan_bo (10 Feb 2021)

Bitchin new shooz


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Feb 2021)

Very erm....bright!


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2021)

dan_bo said:


> Bitchin new shooz
> View attachment 573267


Your camera mount came loose too, eh?


----------



## I like Skol (10 Feb 2021)

dan_bo said:


> Bitchin new shooz
> View attachment 573267


Those are not your legs AICMFP....


----------



## dan_bo (10 Feb 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Those are not your legs AICMFP....


Yeah I Was sat on vinokourov's shoulders obvs


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Feb 2021)

Very cold weather cycling confession:

I always tuck a square of fleece cut from an old jacket between the padding in my shorts and the crown jewels. Small but warm and effective and so is the fleece.

The cold wind plays havoc down there otherwise.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Feb 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Very cold weather cycling confession:
> 
> I always tuck a square of fleece cut from an old jacket between the padding in my shorts and the crown jewels. Small but warm and effective and so is the fleece.
> 
> The cold wind plays havoc down there otherwise.


Bit dangerous if that get knotted up in a sprint that mate


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Feb 2021)

dan_bo said:


> Bit dangerous if that get knotted up in a sprint that mate



What's a sprint? Slow and steady, that's me.


----------



## Beespoke (10 Feb 2021)

mjr said:


> A banking hall, or a snow bank?



Oh the hall rather than snow... it was fairly icy here yesterday, so the fixie provided great control... so the snowfall overnight actually improved riding conditions, though all the busier road have been well gritted now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2021)

chriswoody said:


> Minus 6 today and 30 cm of snow when I popped out:
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6307038
> 
> ...



You've been getting it colder up there I noticed. Tomorrow we get it here.

I'm commuting as normal, which will be interesting and rather chilly.


----------



## Milzy (10 Feb 2021)

Managed the festive 500 ok but this has been on another level. Could have put on warm clothes & hard man attitude but I wouldn’t have enjoyed it one little bit so there’s no need to put up with it & risk an off.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2021)

mythste said:


> Pretty filthy? This was all frozen on solid on Sunday. Had to get a bowl of hot water before I could clean. Madness. (But how an Orange should look this time of year IMO!)



At least when it freezes it falls off in a lump.


----------



## matticus (11 Feb 2021)

Milzy said:


> Managed the festive 500 ok but this has been on another level. Could have put on warm clothes & hard man attitude but I wouldn’t have enjoyed it one little bit so there’s no need to put up with it & risk an off.


Yes, it's interesting to think about "_What if the 500k challenge was this week?_" My average speed is massively down in these conditions. We have gritted roads but they're way too boring for 100k rides!


----------



## johnblack (11 Feb 2021)

The main concession I make is that I use a proper pair of skiing gloves (Head), bike gloves just do not cut it, would probably be a bit too cumbersome on a roadie, they're staying in the shed with MTB trigger shift it's no problem.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2021)

Good ride this morning. Nothing fancy, a quick 14 mile loop out towards Easton Neston and back. It was coldmwith a capital 'C', and wuite slippery in places. Fortunately my finely honed professional EMS cycling skills, ninja like reactions, and ability to see into the near future all worked to keep me bald side up.


----------



## recumbentpanda (11 Feb 2021)

Rode to get my COVID jab yesterday. Beautiful sunny and freezing. Roads dry but covered in salt -regretted taking the posh bike, and gave it a wash down on return home! Nice day out.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> The main concession I make is that I use a proper pair of skiing gloves (Head),


 They would work better on your hands than your head! 

Today is by far the worst day of this freeze for cycling here in Norfolk. No new snow means that I was riding on the old snow that had been slushed by sun and traffic, then frozen into hard ruts overnight. Even with studded tyres, the bike occasionally went squirrely which I think was the front tyre slipping sideways when it rested on a ridge of ice in between the studs, then they made contact and traction was regained.

Still a few riders out, but the older chap I often see on his old gold shopper was running even flatter tyres than normal, had his saddle right down and was scooting the bike over the worst ice. I warned him about the bit around the edge of the lorry park.

There was a jogger out too. I hope he had yaktrax or similar on!

I suspect tomorrow will be better, as long as the sun stays out, melts most of the snow and then we're back to simpler flat black ice in the usual trouble spots until the thaw on Sunday!


----------



## gavroche (11 Feb 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi,
> It's been a pretty cold few days here in the UK. Each day I've thought about venturing out for a ride, but soon changed my mind once I feel how raw it is.
> Anybody here been braver than me


No.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2021)

You think you're doing the sensible thing, keeping to the gritted roads, then you find it blocked by the wheel falling off a gritter. Salt corrosion, perhaps?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cVCGXxS2aY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

Anyways, the path and drive are glazed with ice. The cats don't want to leave their respective igloo beds.

I am taking their advice and staying indoors.


----------



## snorri (11 Feb 2021)

I hadn't been cycling for a few days due to high winds and rain, then the winds died down and the snow started resulting in a uniform 20cm covering, and last night the temp got down to -14C, never mind, it's nice looking out over the blue sky and calm sea. 
Cycling, no thanks, but I had the beach to myself today.


----------



## byegad (11 Feb 2021)

Not on the roads where morons in 2 tonnes of out of control metal can slide into me.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2021)

snorri said:


> I hadn't been cycling for a few days due to high winds and rain, then the winds died down and the snow started resulting in a uniform 20cm covering, and last night the temp got down to -14C, never mind, it's nice looking out over the blue sky and calm sea.
> Cycling, no thanks, but I had the beach to myself today.


T'was -11 at 0600hrs when I arose this morning, and doubtless a degree or so colder than that earlier on when were were deep into the night. Not known weather like this for quite a while.


----------



## matticus (11 Feb 2021)

It is officially colder than usual in the UK (well, northerly bits):


> The Met Office recorded a low of -22.9C in Braemar in the Scottish Highlands overnight. Forecasters believe it was the coldest night since temperatures dipped to 27.2C on 30 December 1995.
> 4 hours ago


----------



## matticus (11 Feb 2021)

Och aye! You northerners should be ready for anything:



> Malcolm MacIntyre, of Braemar mountain rescue team, told BBC Radio Scotland conditions were crisp and clear. “It is a beautiful morning actually and it is really cold,” he said. “The snow is squeaky, which always signifies that it is really cold.”
> 
> But in a strange twist, Scottish firefighters have warned *there is an “extreme” risk of wildfires* across the Hebridean islands and west coast, mirroring similar problems during the “beast from the east” period of severe winter weather three years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnblack (11 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Good ride this morning. Nothing fancy, a quick 14 mile loop out towards Easton Neston and back. It was coldmwith a capital 'C', and wuite slippery in places. Fortunately my finely honed professional EMS cycling skills, ninja like reactions, and ability to see into the near future all worked to keep me bald side up.


Easton Neston is on one of my off road loops. Very pleasant.


----------



## Milzy (11 Feb 2021)

Even my garage is 1 degree. I have to put oil heater on hours before or go buy a ceramic fan heater.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> Easton Neston is on one of my off road loops. Very pleasant.
> View attachment 573398
> 
> 
> View attachment 573402


My on road commute looked like that last week  road was closed for 3-4 days and now they have traffic lights whilst they med a gas leak and the culverts .


Someone i know decided to run to work rather than risk the bike and fell luckily only road rash , typically where i work is in the trent valley and its like another country no snow or ice , as soon as i start ascending out of the valley you hit the icy roads .


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> The cats don't want to leave their respective igloo beds.



Unlike humans, cats are far from stupid.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (11 Feb 2021)

Sat on the turbo in the garage for 90 mins this morning. Bib tights and gloves all the time. Hat for first 15 mins. Water in bird bath has not thawed all day, and the sun has been shining.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Unlike humans, cats are far from stupid.



A cat might only have a brain the size of a walnut, but having had cats for 23 years, it's definitely quality over quantity.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> A cat might only have a brain the size of a walnut, but having had cats for 23 years, it's definitely quality over quantity.
> 
> View attachment 573427


Yebbutt there are plants that clever.
And they are less savage and more trustworthy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2021)

The daily commute is going well so far.


----------



## matticus (11 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 573437
> 
> 
> The daily commute is going well so far.


Andy,
Did you ever see Blencathra when you were in Britain?


----------



## nickyboy (11 Feb 2021)

Yeah, no problem. 20 road miles (1500ft of climbing) on Wednesday. It'll be something similar on Friday.Usual road bike.

My only concession to the weather is to keep off the untreated back lanes. Thermal, short sleeved cycling top and a gilet I was plenty warm enough. I did dig out the winter gloves for the first time in years however


----------



## I like Skol (11 Feb 2021)

Had to stop on my commute home this morning. Back wheel felt a bit odd and getting worse. By the time I decided I definitely wasn't imagining it I stopped to find the spokes were all loose and the wheel flapping around. I reckon another mile and I would have been sat on the hub 
-6°C and I had just got far enough to work up a bit of a sweat, just what you need when you have a ride stopping mechanical.





Anyway, 10 minutes with my trusty spoke key and I had a tight, rideable wheel again and was only suffering mild numbness in my fingertips. Core temperature didn't suffer, which is lucky because I was only dressed sufficiently to keep moving, not for standing around. Thankfully I think the extreme dryness saved me.
Be careful out there folks, you can soon get into trouble in these conditions.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (11 Feb 2021)

Red17 said:


> Just noticed cx world championships are on BBC iplayer this weekend. Women Saturday 14.10 and mens Sunday 14.05





johnblack said:


> Easton Neston is on one of my off road loops. Very pleasant.
> View attachment 573398
> 
> 
> View attachment 573402


Small world, until she had to come and live with us my Mum lived in Shutlanger. Would love to see Easton Neston up close.

Enjoying a week off. Have been told if I smash my shoulder up one more time it may be inoperable, I'm passing on unnecessary risk. The rest of the year I'll take my chances..


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2021)

Yep, I cycled back through Shutlanger and down to Stoke Brurne as the return leg of my loop.


----------



## johnblack (12 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Yep, I cycled back through Shutlanger and down to Stoke Brurne as the return leg of my loop.


The Plough in Shutlanger has converted the barn in to a shop which is a handy addition.


----------



## johnblack (12 Feb 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Small world, until she had to come and live with us my Mum lived in Shutlanger. Would love to see Easton Neston up close.
> 
> Enjoying a week off. Have been told if I smash my shoulder up one more time it may be inoperable, I'm passing on unnecessary risk. The rest of the year I'll take my chances..


It's an amazing house, used to be owned by Lord Hesketh, now owned by Leon Max, apparently he's a good chap. Always opens it up for the Grafton hunt on Boxing day and has spent a large sum of money on renovations, doesn't own all the land, Hesketh still has some of that and a friend had the shooting rights around the racecourse till fairly recently, it's a shame the racecourse doesn't get used anymore, had some good day there.


----------



## matticus (12 Feb 2021)

It was only -1'c on this morning's ride in. I had to actually ease-up on the final false-flat in case of building up a sweat. Toasty!

Has spring arrived?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2021)

Went out riding yesterday - into the wind made breathing difficult - although that may have been made worse by my asthma

so today I am not bothering - walked into town rather than riding - still damn cold though into the wind
had to unzip coat and fleece on the way back as it was downwind and I was overheating!!!!


----------



## Cymro74 (12 Feb 2021)

Been out on two 30 mile rides this week, mostly on roads I know are gritted. No snow in South Wales but ice to look out for. I got off and walked on two sections of sheet ice.
The positive was that ysterday I set some of my fastest strava segment times despite not trying and using my old hybrid. Reason was a 25mph easterly tailwind. Unfortunately I had to ride into this wind along coast which felt like a long mountain climb.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> A cat might only have a brain the size of a walnut, but having had cats for 23 years, it's definitely quality over quantity.
> 
> View attachment 573427


Our short haired ginger isn't keen on the cold but the three hairy yetties don't mind.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2021)

Road bike was out today. Was cold, but full winter gear. Loads of ice in places and had to avoid field run off.


----------



## Chris S (12 Feb 2021)

Not me but I saw at least half a dozen cyclists during a 30 minute walk. One was a pensioner on a Dawes shopper slowly making his way up a steep hill.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Our short haired ginger isn't keen on the cold but the three hairy yetties don't mind.



Poppy doesn't go out between October and April. Lexi loves going out, but of late, she's, like, put one paw on the path and then reverse straight back through the door. 

Back on the bike after the weekend, methinks.


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> The Plough in Shutlanger has converted the barn in to a shop which is a handy addition.


Is there a cycleway from Jenkinson Road to Shutlanger/Whittlebury turns yet, though?


----------



## Rusty Rocket (13 Feb 2021)

Went round the park yesterday, was -8 which made my head hurt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2021)

Rusty Rocket said:


> Went round the park yesterday, was -8 which made my head hurt.



Nice thick wool beanie will sort that


----------



## matticus (13 Feb 2021)

and maybe a scarf? Just to be on the safe side?


----------



## Rusty Rocket (13 Feb 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Nice thick wool beanie will sort that


I had a hoodie on so put the hood up under my helmet. Not ideal but stopped my head feeling like it was going to fall off


----------



## johnblack (13 Feb 2021)

mjr said:


> Is there a cycleway from Jenkinson Road to Shutlanger/Whittlebury turns yet, though?


There is a path on the southish bound side but that’s about it, nothing on the north bound side from Cowpastures to the new development.


----------



## Chris S (13 Feb 2021)

I was suffering from monosodium glutamate withdrawal symptoms so I ventured out to my local Chinese supermarket. I saw five other cyclists including two wearing 'normal' clothes and a Deliveroo rider. On the way back I kept up with a Porsche for about a quarter of a mile while we negotiated a series of speed bumps.


----------



## Ian H (13 Feb 2021)

58k in flurries of snow. Some ice in the lanes. You can see the sea in the background.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Feb 2021)

Ian H said:


> 58k in flurries of snow. Some ice in the lanes. You can see the sea in the background.
> View attachment 573786


Is that a picture from your summer hols? Looks glorious.....


----------



## Ian H (13 Feb 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Is that a picture from your summer hols? Looks glorious.....


That's what a Devon winter often looks like, plus it's milder on the coast. 
The old coast road ran along the edge of the trees on that promontory and just beyond the edge of the closest cliffs. There's a good view-point where the remains of the road meets the void.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Feb 2021)

Frozen rain here in west Wales. Going to work in the shop this morning I had to gingerly hang on to the drainpipe on the porch while reaching for the car door handle, the drive was a sheet of ice. We had to send the paperboys home as the pavements were treacherous and myself and the owner had to do the rounds ourselves at 12:30, the earliest we could chance it. One of the lads had phoned to say he couldn't come in as he couldn't even walk up his sloping driveway. It was still dodgy in the afternoon and we didn't finish till half three. 

It would have been suicide to go out on two wheels. My glass fronted porch door is still covered in ice.


----------



## Jonjay (13 Feb 2021)

Completely bottled it today. Was going to go out for a couple of hours. Walked to the shop for some bread first, having got all my gear ready, tyres pumped, Garmin readied first. Got a gust of biting wind and completely changed my mind. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Johnsco (13 Feb 2021)

Far too cold for me.
I'm type 2 diabetic with rotten circulation in my hands (and 73 years old).
No point in committing suicide !!!
Spring will soon be here.


----------



## alpine fenlander (13 Feb 2021)

Went out today for the third time this week. Roads are still dry and ice free, but bloody hell the wind did go through and through all 4 layers today. 90mins was quite enough!

The Ouse Washes are lovely at the moment with all the flooding it's like a 50mile long lake and the roads are dead quiet because you can't cross the flooded bits


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

alpine fenlander said:


> Went out today for the third time this week. Roads are still dry and ice free, but bloody hell the wind did go through and through all 4 layers today. 90mins was quite enough!
> 
> The Ouse Washes are lovely at the moment with all the flooding it's like a 50mile long lake and the roads are dead quiet because you can't cross the flooded bits
> 
> View attachment 573823



Is that the stretch on the Hundred Foot looking towards Pymoor from the Welney Suspension Bridge?

Brave you, heading out, that wind had a right bite to it. I've stayed indoors all day.


----------



## Johnno260 (13 Feb 2021)

I have been out, it’s cold but I was warm in full winter gear, the roads around Ashdown forest were lethal in places and I had to walk it down a few roads.

The scenery was beautiful but I gave the ice the respect it deserves.


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Feb 2021)

Minus 1. Working from home at the moment so no commuting. Getting out about once a week. I hate the cold.


----------



## alpine fenlander (13 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Is that the stretch on the Hundred Foot looking towards Pymoor from the Welney Suspension Bridge?
> 
> Brave you, heading out, that wind had a right bite to it. I've stayed indoors all day.


That's the one - well spotted


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

alpine fenlander said:


> That's the one - well spotted



Well, it's my local patch...


----------



## alpine fenlander (13 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's my local patch...


#metoo I'm in Ely and Welney - Ten Mile Bank is my usual lunch time loop. Bit bumpy, but traffic and stress free and luckily mostly ice free as well


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Feb 2021)

I've just posted a thread about a fairly local bit of the NC1 Brampton Valley Way tunnel being closed due to icicles.. 






Here's one of the pics!


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

alpine fenlander said:


> #metoo I'm in Ely and Welney - Ten Mile Bank is my usual lunch time loop. Bit bumpy, but traffic and stress free and luckily mostly ice free as well



Heh, if you're in Ely, then you probably ride past mine (or just a stone's throw away) on your loop. I'm on the edge of Downham. 

Such a small world! 

P.S. That is a nice ride though, road surface notwithstanding.  I've often seen barn owls hunting the levees when I've been out at dusk.


----------



## alpine fenlander (13 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Heh, if you're in Ely, then you probably ride past mine (or just a stone's throw away) on your loop. I'm on the edge of Downham.
> 
> Such a small world!
> 
> P.S. That is a nice ride though, road surface notwithstanding.  I've often seen barn owls hunting the levees when I've been out at dusk.


Very small - yes I come through there on most rides, incl today  

Yes the owls are pretty cool, saw a white one a few months ago (I'm pretty sure it wasn't a swan or goose although that's as far as my bird spotting knowledge goes)


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

alpine fenlander said:


> Very small - yes I come through there on most rides, incl today
> 
> Yes the owls are pretty cool, saw a white one a few months ago (I'm pretty sure it wasn't a swan or goose although that's as far as my bird spotting knowledge goes)



Yup, that'll be a barn owl  

BTW, if you ever see a rather undertall lady tootling around at a sedate pace on a variety of mostly red bikes, that'll be me.


----------



## alpine fenlander (14 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yup, that'll be a barn owl
> 
> BTW, if you ever see a rather undertall lady tootling around at a sedate pace on a variety of mostly red bikes, that'll be me.


Great learnt something new today - that increased my bird knowledge by about 100% 

Will keep an eye out! I'm not that distinct I'm afraid, just you average frozen looking roadie, although often a bit naughty and without helmet when it's warmer - mostly on an bright orange single speed for a few more months.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

alpine fenlander said:


> Great learnt something new today - that increased my bird knowledge by about 100%
> 
> Will keep an eye out! I'm not that distinct I'm afraid, just you average frozen looking roadie, although often a bit naughty and without helmet when it's warmer - mostly on an bright orange single speed for a few more months.



Righty ho  I'm most likely to be found pedalling a bright red MTB at the moment. With its big, squishy tyres, it's a comfier ride than the roadie, and I'm less likely to disappear down a pothole.


----------



## matticus (14 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just posted a thread about a fairly local bit of the NC1 Brampton Valley Way tunnel being closed due to icicles..
> 
> View attachment 573840
> 
> ...


On the last cold day of this spell, I've finally seen some icicles. Shame Pete's bloody tunnel photo has trumped everything. Anyway, here's a pic
EDIT: and I saw a barn owl. First one since the floods last year, v pleased!


----------



## Jonjay (14 Feb 2021)

Managed to get out today for a steady 20 miles. Wasn’t too bad, around zero. Garmin 130 didn’t like it though and failed to record the ride and constantly gave me low battery warnings.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2021)

That was character building. 42 miles with 3800ft of climbing. Manageable but it was 1 degree and a 15mph wind so about -5 with windchill.

I suspect that was the last really cold one of the winter. 15 degrees forecast next weekend which is shorts and short sleeved top weather for me


----------



## carvelos (14 Feb 2021)

Yup tried to ride to work, fell off on ice on the way out, fell off coming home again, I need a tricycle........ or I could use the car


----------



## MntnMan62 (14 Feb 2021)

I'm a wimp. Plus we've gotten a fair amount of snow this winter. And it's gotten cold. Down into the 20's. Riding on the road this time of year is nuts. Black ice and all. Fat tire in the park on trails? Maybe. But no way will I get on the road in the winter.


----------



## Ridgeway (14 Feb 2021)

A quick shufty up a local Col (de l'Aiguillon) this afternoon. Ran out of road at about 1000m due to ice and was pretty cold on the way down, bottle semi froze again so another slush puppy


----------



## craigwend (14 Feb 2021)

Yesterday one of the coldest days I remember riding and very very strong winds , roads long stretches of dry tarmac, then turn a corner / go over one side of a hill etc and a stretch of walking needed







Today felt better and ice / snow beginning to melt.


----------



## Durango Bay (15 Feb 2021)

After a very boring week I finally managed to get out to Ripley in Surrey today. Saw two people who had come off on ice so took it easy on the smaller roads.


----------



## Mtbsensa (15 Feb 2021)

mythste said:


> View attachment 573214


Awesome, glad to see others are out!


----------



## proletaratOne (15 Feb 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> You really don't know what a turbo is?
> https://www.startfitness.co.uk/tacx...2FH3r6e3H3kjBsE8WlEaAp9pEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Ah that makes sense now...... I am former car guy so turbo was just forced air induction run off the exhaust 

thanks


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2021)

And it's warm again here now and there were so many cyclists out that I lost count just on the 2 miles to the edge of town! And this is 2pm on a Monday, not rush hour. There were some I've seen before but a heck of a lot of new faces.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (15 Feb 2021)

Hasn't been too bad round my neck of the woods; not bad enough to stop me getting out on the bike here & there


----------



## pjd57 (15 Feb 2021)

I still use my bikes in winter in Glasgow. Have to walk out to the main road and the bus routes though before I can start cycling when it's frosty.
It tends to be functional rather than recreational when the weather is bad.
But with no work ( 1 day a week usually ) football or shops to visit my mileage is down compared to last January and February


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2021)

pjd57 said:


> It tends to be functional rather than recreational when the weather is bad.



I've noticed that too: slikes are fantastic when you really have to get somewhere, but they don't have the same pleasant effortless feel of eating up the miles that semi-slicks do, so my cycling reduces to commuting and essential shopping.


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've noticed that too: slikes are fantastic when you really have to get somewhere, but they don't have the same pleasant effortless feel of eating up the miles that semi-slicks do, so my cycling reduces to commuting and essential shopping.


They feel and sound awful, but my speed increases slightly on spikes compared to a bike with intermediate tyres ridden on wet roads, mud and leaves. I think it is because even though I still back off when cornering or approaching junctions, I don't skid as much with studs on ice as intermediates on slime, so don't have as many "I'll back off for a bit" segments.

Still nowhere near as fast as intermediate tyres on dry summer roads, of course! At least 3mph down over 10 rural miles, I reckon.


----------



## mythste (16 Feb 2021)

Got to where I wanted to be and my dropper post froze in the "open" position. Ace. Nice day to take the bike for a walk though it was.


----------



## matticus (16 Feb 2021)

mythste said:


> Got to where I wanted to be and my dropper post froze in the "open" position


Parts freezing up? You should get a _mountain _bike.

;-)


----------



## mythste (16 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> Parts freezing up? You should get a _mountain _bike.
> 
> ;-)



In the bikes defence, I believe it was the cable that froze. That frame will outlive me.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Feb 2021)

I noticed my chain went rusty *during* my wet ride yesterday... but it is well past its time- been meaning to get round to getting a new one.


----------



## yo vanilla (16 Feb 2021)

it is -1F or -17C here this morning, which is one of the warmer mornings we have had lately. It will be a little while before I go out...


----------



## Johnsco (16 Feb 2021)

What a change here today.
+11 degrees C.
I've been out on the bike a couple of times - After a few days keeping my head down.
Once for shopping ... Once for pleasure.
Great !!!


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

enjoyed my bar mitts Saturday at 25F. used some winter cycling gloves for the 1st hour but switched to my lighter wind stopper type gloves for the 2nd hour


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

mythste said:


> In the bikes defence, I believe it was the cable that froze. That frame will outlive me.


had a rear derailleur cable housing freeze up on me. that little loop down by the derailleur. didn't realize it until I was 1/2 mile from home, on my way to work 13 miles away, in early morning darkness, w/ temps in teensF. had to stop, take it a part, clear the ice manually, then reassemble it all. didn't take too long but what a pain in that cold & darkness! grrr

learned a valuable lesson tho - don't clean your bike when you get home from work with a water bottle & then leave it outside over night!


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> learned a valuable lesson tho - don't clean your bike when you get home from work with a water bottle & then leave it outside over night!


Another lesson is to be cautious in changing up in freezing weather because you may not be able to change back down again!

I only had my rear derailleur freeze once in the recent cold snap, leaving me in 4th at the back, which was OK because the front stayed mobile. I think the FD cable on that bike runs bare on the down tube, so mostly sheltered by the front mudguard, then in an outer up beside/behind the seat post - but I could be wrong.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (16 Feb 2021)

Fortunately it's been warmer in the afternoons so I've slept in most days and gone out in the afternoons.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (16 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> learned a valuable lesson tho - don't clean your bike when you get home from work with a water bottle & then leave it outside over night!


Ouch I've done mindless things like that.


----------



## Julia9054 (16 Feb 2021)

Got these for Valentine's day. Worked a treat. At the end of the ride, you can take them out of your cycling shoes and put them in your slippers. They re activate themselves and go boiling hot again 
The way to a girl's heart is, erm, warm feet!


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> The way to a girl's heart is, erm, warm feet!


8 hrs of fun, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

our Son is borrowing my ski goggles for actual skiing, the next few days. nice snow storm coming, *I* won't have those as an option this time for a walk in the storm


----------



## Julia9054 (16 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> 8 hrs of fun, eh?


It’s the dream!


----------

